# Windows Vienna



## jutnm (Jun 3, 2007)

i heard my friend talk to me about a new OS from MS coming out called (Vienna)


is this true , like will it be the succesor of Vista ??? and will it be much bettre ?


----------



## microchipper (Jun 3, 2007)

jutnm said:


> i heard my friend talk to me about a new OS from MS coming out called (Vienna)
> 
> 
> is this true , like will it be the succesor of Vista ??? and will it be much bettre ?



essentially a service pack i reckon


----------



## PC eye (Jun 3, 2007)

Vienna will be a newer version of Windows most likely seeing the fixes to bugs now found in Vista. That is supposed to be due out in 2009 according to a few artciles seen on it. How it actually performs will remain to be seen when it does finally come out.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jun 3, 2007)

Microsoft claims Vienna will be released in 2009 but you know how long it was between XP and Vista. Vienna is suppost to have a different file system, it will probably be what Vista was suppost to be to start with.


----------



## jutnm (Jun 3, 2007)

hmmm im not to happy about this thought i guess . bc im already up to date with Vista  and the best one of all (ultimate) i just hope it is a service pack


----------



## PC eye (Jun 3, 2007)

"The follow-up to Windows Vista should arrive in calendar year 2009


Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer has already proclaimed that there is "More where that came from" when it comes to operating systems. According to _PC World_, 2009 is when we can expect more "wow" from Microsoft. During that year, Microsoft is expected to release the follow-up to Windows Vista which is codenamed _Vienna_.
Microsoft doesn't want another repeat of the 5-year drought between the release of Windows XP and Windows Vista, so the company is accelerating its plans for its next generation operating system. 
The time and effort that should have been exerted on Windows Vista were instead diverted to getting Windows XP SP2 out the door. "Then when we came back to it, we realized that there were incremental things that we wanted to do, and significant improvements that we wanted to make in Vista that we couldn't deliver in one release," said Ben Fathi, a corporate VP in Microsoft's Windows Core Operating System Division.
The lack of focus resulted in a number of features being dropped from the initial release of Windows Vista. These included WinFS, native HD DVD and FireWire-B support, enhanced speech recognition and PC-to-PC sync. 
Some of these shortcomings will be addressed with the first service pack for Vista, codename _Fiji_. A fully realized version of WinFS, however, will likely not appear until _Vienna_.
Fathi declined to comment on what exactly to expect with Vienna, but simply left _PC World_ with these musings: “We're going to look at a fundamental piece of enabling technology. Maybe its hypervisors, I don't know what it is. Maybe it's a new user interface paradigm for consumers." According to Fathi, we’ll have to stay tuned within the next few months to see what exactly Microsoft has up its sleeves for Vienna." http://dailytech.com/Microsofts+Vienna+Due+in+2009/article6053.htm

forward to Vienna
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	









INDIATIMES NEWS NETWORK
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ TUESDAY, JANUARY 24, 2006 01:36:21 AM



 After Vista, it is the turn of Vienna. Microsoft's upcoming Windows operating system Blackcomb is now going to be called Vienna. It is not clear when Vienna may ship and what will be its features as Microsoft remains tightlipped on its stage of development. 

Microsoft evangelist Robert Scoble first confirmed the new code name in a posting to the company's Channel 9 developer site. "The 'Blackcomb' code name has been changed to 'Vienna,' but we do not have any other details to share on timing or focus," Microsoft said in a statement. 

"This does not reflect a big change for us; we have used city code names in the past, which are derived from cities/locations in the world known for great 'vistas' -- the kinds of places we all want to see, experience and that capture the imagination. Vienna fits with this concept." 

Interestingly, Vienna is also listed by some Microsoft-watching websites as the codename of Office Live Communication Server 2005. 

Software developers usually have codenames for software projects while the marketing department comes up with a more appropriate name at a later stage.


http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/1383641.cms

The first article was seen some time back while the second was hiding somewhere. A third article can be looked over at http://news.com.com/Microsoft+looks+beyond+Vista,+sees+Vienna/2100-1016_3-6029241.html


----------



## Geoff (Jun 3, 2007)

jutnm said:


> hmmm im not to happy about this thought i guess . bc im already up to date with Vista  and the best one of all (ultimate) i just hope it is a service pack



Vienna is not a service pack, it's the next OS.  It's not going to be out for a while though, it's not scheduled to come out until 2009-2010, and knowing Microsoft add another 2-4 years on top of that.


----------



## Jonyboy (Jun 3, 2007)

lol, vista's just come out and were already talking about there next OS. 

I think vista might have been microsofts test on consumers to see what they'll accept, so they now know not to work to hard, because they know the consumer will buy anything.


----------



## JamesBart (Jun 3, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];675493 said:
			
		

> Vienna is not a service pack, it's the next OS.  It's not going to be out for a while though, it's not scheduled to come out until 2009-2010, and knowing Microsoft add another 2-4 years on top of that.



and many more problems


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 3, 2007)

JamesBart said:


> and many more problems



This isn't Microsoft's flaw, the peripherial/hardware companies needed to make drivers for their equipment that worked with Vista.


----------



## OvenMaster (Jun 3, 2007)

Since Vienna is coming out in 2009, that means Vista will be on the market for just two years. So it's pretty accurate to consider Vista as Microsoft's NT version of Me
Tom


----------



## Geoff (Jun 3, 2007)

OvenMaster said:


> Since Vienna is coming out in 2009, that means Vista will be on the market for just two years. So it's pretty accurate to consider Vista as Microsoft's NT version of Me
> Tom


But I believe Vista was suppose to come out around 2004, so...


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 3, 2007)

StrangleHold said:


> Microsoft claims Vienna will be released in 2009 but you know how long it was between XP and Vista. Vienna is suppost to have a different file system, it will probably be what Vista was suppost to be to start with.



Yup, now isn't everyone glad they went out and bought a busted obsolete technology from MS....

Vienna is going to be what Vista was suppose to be.  It will have EFI support most likely (which means you will want to build a whole new system) since all the apple computers have it in them now.  Also, almost every major corporation is behind EFI technology.

Vienna is slated to be released in 2009, 2 years after vista.  This reminds me of that fluke of an OS MS released in 1999 called windowsME, and then right after ME was out they released 2000 and everyone just kind of forgot about windowsME.  So, is vista another windows ME?  I mean they had HUGE management problems at MS getting all their developers to work together properly to put vista together.  It took them 6 years!!!!!  You look at any other OS - OS X, Linux, Unix and the various flavors, none of them take 6 years to put out a piece of crap like MS did.  

I blame Steve Balmer!


----------



## Geoff (Jun 3, 2007)

I guess we wont really know if Windows Vista is like ME until Vienna comes out.

TBH I was really looking forward to the new filesystem, but since they dropped that as well as many other things, it does seem like just a dressed up, resource hogging version of XP.

Luckily I get it free via MSDN, so I dont really care, but I probably wouldnt pay for it.


----------



## Itanda (Jun 3, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];675575 said:
			
		

> But I believe Vista was suppose to come out around 2004, so...




It was and at first it wasn't ment to be a whole new OS. It was ment to be a medium upgrade from XP Pro.. just to fix sevruity problems. But MS dumped that idea waited 3 years came out with a new OS..


----------



## jutnm (Jun 3, 2007)

so it is confirmed its a NEW OS ??? damn i thought i would be upto date for atleast 5 years or so


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 3, 2007)

I have no idea how true this is, but I heard that Vienna is going to have a whole different shell (no explorer).  It even said that there might not be a start menu.

~Jordan


----------



## Geoff (Jun 3, 2007)

JordanII said:


> I have o idea how true this is, but I heard that Vienna is going to have a whole different shell (no explorer).  It even said that there might not be a start menu.
> 
> ~Jordan



I hope thats not the case.  Thats the main reason why I prefer Windows over Mac's, because of the start menu, haha


----------



## brinky2006 (Jun 3, 2007)

From what I have been told, Vienna is going to us a 'new interface', rather than the old start menu philosophy of Windows 95. Microsoft are going to completely revise Windows, and the way that people interact with their computer.

It has also been said that Microsoft are going to use their new Live Services, to get to know what people are intrested in, and transfer their files, programs, fonts, favorites, histories etc when they move from one pc to another, eg when using a pc in a Internet Cafe.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 3, 2007)

Vienna is going to be even a bigger rip off of OS X's Aqua than vista I guarantee it.


----------



## mrpiddly (Jun 3, 2007)

vista's service pack is called Figi, supposedly. It will come out along side  Windows Server 2008.


Windows Vienna was anounced in 2000! It has already been delayed 7 years and more delays look like they are on the way.

In Vienna they will likly illiminate the whole "START" menu UI. 



> "Vienna" will also feature the sandboxed approach discussed during the Alpha/White Box development phase for Longhorn. All non-managed code will run in a sandboxed environment where access to the "outside world" is restricted by the operating system. Access to raw sockets will be disabled from within the sandbox, as will direct access to the file system, hardware abstraction layer (HAL), and complete memory addressing.[citation needed] All access to outside applications, files, and protocols will be regulated by the operating system, and any malicious activity will be halted immediately.[citation needed] If this approach is successful, it bodes very well for security and safety, as it is virtually impossible for a malicious application to cause any damage to the system if it is locked inside a metaphorical 'glass box.' As well, this sand boxed environment will be able to adapt itself to the code base it was written for. This will alleviate most problems that arise from back compatibility when a new operating system is made.
> Another feature mentioned by Bill Gates is "a pervasive typing line that will recognize the sentence that [the user is] typing in." The implications of this could be as simple as a "complete as you type" function as found in most modern search engines, (e.g. Google Suggest), ENSO, or as complex as being able to give verbal commands to the PC without any concern for syntax.[5] The former has been incorporated to an extent in Windows Vista.




Some basicaly they are setting it up to fail in my mind. I dont want it to complete my sentances and i certainly dont want the horrific text to speach of vista. And a sandbox enviroment? A user will go to install a new program and they will be blocked by the OS. 

From this Vienna, like vista, seems like it is only promissing a new UI with the addition of features that will make the OS difficult to use.


----------



## PC eye (Jun 4, 2007)

When Vista first came out the question posed was would it turn out to be another MS flop like ME. XP came out fast to cover that goof up in 2001. Due to the rush there to incorporate 2000 into a new home user friendly version you ended waiting for two large service packs to correct the initial problems.

 There are three main items now seen in Vista MS included to promote their concept of customer satifaction? The first is the inclusion of the Media Center carried on from the 2005 release of XP MCE. The second now seen is the replacement of the recovery console for manual repair with a new automatic startup repair tool mixed in with a few other things like now being able to shrink or grow drive partitions. The 2nd of course is seen when booting with the installation disk.

 The third seen as a boot option besides the now seen option for previous versions of Windows is the option to run memtest seen on the first splash screen. And people wonder why Vista chews up a little more memory with a list of things added to the startip?


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

mrpiddly said:


> vista's service pack is called Figi, supposedly. It will come out along side  Windows Server 2008.
> 
> 
> Windows Vienna was anounced in 2000! It has already been delayed 7 years and more delays look like they are on the way.
> ...



What is that gonna look like? I have networking buds and they do not like the pretty interface, why do the server OS' need the nice interface, a server is usually shoved in the back room of a building.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 4, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];675726 said:
			
		

> I hope thats not the case.  Thats the main reason why I prefer Windows over Mac's, because of the start menu, haha



 Actually, that's one of the reasons I prefer Mac over Windows.  lol


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

Vista



Mac OSX Tiger(I guess)




What Mac OS is Vienna gonna look like?


----------



## eric92park (Jun 4, 2007)

Windows ME, sucked like crap when it first came out(Lost of people bought it still -.-), too many glitches and it was unstable OS...  Now MS is doing the same thing again to make their buisness running


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 4, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> Vista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



None! Doesn't OS X look a lot nicer than Windows? 

~Jordan


----------



## PC eye (Jun 4, 2007)

Sorry even with XP and finding a way for Vista as well I just can't resist a "classic Windows" type desktop without the sidebar clutter and aero styles.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah, I like the Stainless Steel look, I am not a Mac user, I don't care for them. I do no graphix work and I am computer literate, so I use Windows. Is there any specific reasion you use mac? Mainly I view mac as being an easier interface and for artwork.


----------



## jutnm (Jun 4, 2007)

i think MAC is for users who dont know how to use Microsoft OS, and want to do graphic arts, it is easy but i prefer Vista


----------



## PC eye (Jun 4, 2007)

The original main base for Apple/Mac was seen in schools and businesses while eventually moving into the home market for personal pcs. For the longest time they lagged behind MS in the available software area since software companies enticed Windows users more. Look at the large volume of pc games geared for the different versions of Windows to see that.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 4, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> Yeah, I like the Stainless Steel look, I am not a Mac user, I don't care for them. I do no graphix work and I am computer literate, so I use Windows. Is there any specific reasion you use mac? Mainly I view mac as being an easier interface and for artwork.



hahahahaha, man if I had a dime...



> i think MAC is for users who dont know how to use Microsoft OS, and want to do graphic arts, it is easy but i prefer Vista



If you can use OS X you can use windows they practically run the same, and also its Mac not MAC.  MAC in syntax (all caps) is referring to a hardware encoded address that is embedded in your NIC.  Even though both OSes are about the same (ie control panels versus system preferences) I would have to say OS X is more intuitive.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAC_address



> The original main base for Apple/Mac was seen in schools and businesses while eventually moving into the home market for personal pcs. For the longest time they lagged behind MS in the available software area since software companies enticed Windows users more. Look at the large volume of pc games geared for the different versions of Windows to see that.



Actually Apple made the very first home pc.  IBM and other alike companies were like why in hell would anyone want a computer at home?  Apple made the very first home pc.  It was called the Lisa.


----------



## PC eye (Jun 5, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> Actually Apple made the very first home pc. IBM and other alike companies were like why in hell would anyone want a computer at home? Apple made the very first home pc. It was called the Lisa.


 
 Don't forget the Commodore 64 as well seen in those days.  That's how Steve Jobs made out big time there when seeing those. The actual first pc you could use at home however wasn't a desktop but a notebook made by Epson in 1982. Those were the HX-20s that even had a few simple games you could load from preloadable microcasstte tapes. That was part of the so called software package included even while the Apple was seen in home a few years earlier. Take a look. http://www.xs4all.nl/~fjkraan/comp/hx20/


----------



## OvenMaster (Jun 5, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];675575 said:
			
		

> But I believe Vista was suppose to come out around 2004, so...



Meh. You get the idea, though. Vista's a stopgap until Vienna debuts.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 5, 2007)

I can see Vienna coming out on time (roughly), and them looking back on Vista and see how horrible of an OS it was.  Probably the only thing good it offers is DX10 support.


----------



## kof2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

vienna sausage yum!


----------



## jutnm (Jun 5, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm brautwaurst


----------



## PC eye (Jun 5, 2007)

Alright people lets get back on the subject of OS=Operating Systems not OS=Ovebbaked Savorytreats.


----------



## microchipper (Jun 5, 2007)

PC eye said:


> Alright people lets get back on the subject of OS=Operating Systems not OS=Ovebbaked Savorytreats.



well i think it's fair to say that VISTA is to XP what ME was to 2000PRO    inferior in more ways than one !!

lets hope it skips a generation with VIENNA shall we.


----------



## kof2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

control vienna via brain waves... how cool..


----------



## Jonyboy (Jun 5, 2007)

im gona buy a mac soon, mainly because of ilife.


----------



## jutnm (Jun 5, 2007)

well, im not to syked about vienna coming out , i like the old way of how MS setsup their menu and all that , i like vista  a whole lot , no probs, but if its for free ill take it


----------



## PC eye (Jun 6, 2007)

People are currently comparing Vista to the way things run in XP with the same games and softwares written for the 2000/XP arena. How well Vista turns out will depend on what is seen when the Vista based games and apps eventually start appearing. Vienna is only a passing thought and speculation at this point until that finally appears in at least a beta form. For the time being Vista is still only a secondary and still far from primary OS here.


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Jun 6, 2007)

I've already phased Vista out of my life,i prefer Windows XP...but this vienna thing,if it is any good at all,is going to be a pain in the rear end because chances are it'll be a requirement in the future...by that time,microsoft will probably lose support for XP and we'll be almost forced to upgrade(+ with technology and programs and what not,it is most like inevitable) and we can expect it to come out at a hefty price...imagine the piracy!


----------



## eric92park (Jun 6, 2007)

I wonder what Microsoft is planning again...
Its something Evil.. >


----------



## PC eye (Jun 6, 2007)

Gee? Instead of $400 for Vista Ultimate would you see $600 for Vienna Wonderous?   9X-ME, 2K, XP all were seen for about $200. And you wonder why many want to try Linux? It's free!


----------



## Geoff (Jun 6, 2007)

PC eye said:


> Gee? Instead of $400 for Vista Ultimate would you see $600 for Vienna Wonderous?   9X-ME, 2K, XP all were seen for about $200. And you wonder why many want to try Linux? It's free!



Hopefully there wont be as many choices.  I mean, consumers have a total of 8 different OS's to choose from for Vista!  It used to be just one with 95, 98, etc.  Then it went to 2 with XP (they released two more later though).


----------



## macnoob (Jun 6, 2007)

StrangleHold said:


> Microsoft claims Vienna will be released in 2009 but you know how long it was between XP and Vista. Vienna is suppost to have a different file system, it will probably be what Vista was suppost to be to start with.



aye its not like its really will be done in just 2 years ther are still some xp bugs. it will most likely be a fixed vista  with more pretty images etc except this time you wont have to turn them off to run your computer


----------



## macnoob (Jun 6, 2007)

PC eye said:


> Gee? Instead of $400 for Vista Ultimate would you see $600 for Vienna Wonderous?   9X-ME, 2K, XP all were seen for about $200. And you wonder why many want to try Linux? It's free!



how much does lepoard cost for mac? (its either lepoard jaguar or panther, i can never remember which)the new versin, can you even buy it or does it just come on the computers mac puts out


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 6, 2007)

macnoob said:


> how much does lepoard cost for mac? (its either lepoard jaguar or panther, i can never remember which)the new versin, can you even buy it or does it just come on the computers mac puts out



Leopard is the new OS and it will be $120USD.

MS did the same thing with windows ME to compete with OS 9.  I can see them releasing Vista just to compete with Leopard.  Since Windows Xp release in 2002 Apple has released three major updates to their OS.

Most likely vista is a buggy release of vienna and once they iron out the bugs and tweak the user interface then they will release it.  I can see this being released in two years.


----------



## PC eye (Jun 6, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];678076 said:
			
		

> Hopefully there wont be as many choices. I mean, consumers have a total of 8 different OS's to choose from for Vista! It used to be just one with 95, 98, etc. Then it went to 2 with XP (they released two more later though).


 
 The older versions had some second releases. 95 was followed by 95 PLUS! just the way you would see that on the splash screen. That was released with the OSR2 service pack for 32bit support after that came out separately for the original release. Without that 95 would have been left a 16bit followup of 3.1. 98 had it's 2nd edition.

 ME flopped too fast forcing XP to come out sooner then it would have. That's the one that saw the initial release and then fell flat. By tthen ME realized the move from Fat was long overdue and put out the two versions of 2000 with the NT kernel in mind for XP too. But people were upgrading from Fat and needed what? XP to install onto Fat as part of the upgrade process for the 9X-ME crowd while still being native to NTFS.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jun 6, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> Most likely vista is a buggy release of vienna and once they iron out the bugs and tweak the user interface then they will release it. I can see this being released in two years.


 
 I bet they will give it a new file system, lose the task bar and give it a 3D room style desktop on pop Vienna on the box


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 6, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> hahahahaha, man if I had a dime...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Easy for you to say, I have worked with Mac and became lost.


----------



## PC eye (Jun 6, 2007)

Having worked for one of the previous largest pc manufacturers back in the 80s I know the sentiment and the cost one company faced when later refusing to sell systems for home users. Their old line thinking ended up with them selling out. You think Apple/Mac is hard to learn? Try having to learn Fortran and other things to manually write programs in those days.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 6, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> Easy for you to say, I have worked with Mac and became lost.



Okay, yes sure, I even get confused when working on one platform for many hours then switching.  However, it wouldn't take you any longer than a few days to a week to know your way around the OS.  My point is, they are so similar you can't say that its impossible to not learn them.


----------



## PC eye (Jun 6, 2007)

Linux is usually the one that takes more effort to learn your way around as well as other OSs like Solaris based on the UNIX platform there. The main guis for MS and Mac are geared more for the less pc literate so that even students can run the systems.


----------

